# برنامج فهرس المعادن The MINEX Mineral Catalogue



## aidsami (8 أبريل 2012)

*برنامج فهرس المعادن The MINEX Mineral Catalogue*


سلام


حول البرنامج:شاهد 5 صور في المرفقات

​ 


*للتحميل*

*جزء 01*

MINEX mineral catalogue.part1.rar - 3.8 MB



*جزء 02*

MINEX mineral catalogue.part2.rar - 3.8 MB



*جزء 03*

MINEX mineral catalogue.part3.rar - 2.6 MB



***بعد التحميل 



click يمين على part 1 
اختر Extract here 
ادخل الى المجلد MINEX mineral catalogue 
للتشغيل اضغط على الاختصار المرفق (يمكنك و ضعه في أي مكان) 


Aidsami april 2012


----------



## aidsami (10 أبريل 2012)




----------



## aidsami (11 أبريل 2012)

ملاحظة:

*لكي يشتغل البرنامج، يجب تحميل الاجزاء كاملة*


----------



## طارق البخاري (13 أبريل 2012)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

سلمت يمينك وجزاك الله خيراً برنامج رائع فعلاً.

ملاحظة: إذا لم يشتغل الإختصار shortcut المرفق مع البرنامج - (مثلما حصل معي) - ادخل لملفات البرنامج Files وشغل البرنامج من هناك مباشرة بواسطة الملف التنفيدي MINEX.EXE ويمكنك بعدها انشاء اختصار shortcut من هذا الملف.


----------



## aidsami (13 أبريل 2012)

*أبو حمزة السلفي 

بورك فيك و شكرا على ملاحظتك
*


----------



## بابكريحى (16 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك وقصدك للتشغيل تحميل الاجزاء وربطها مع بعض ام ماذا ارجو الافادة لانى انزلت الاجزاء الثلاثة ولم تعمل


----------



## aidsami (16 أبريل 2012)

سلام أخ بابكر،


نعم حمل الفيديو من الرابط التالي، ريث رفعه على يوتوب في قناتي TechForLifeEasy 

Minex Mineral Catalogue.rar - 2.4 MB


للتحميل من EyesFile 

يرجى متابعة الفيديو


----------



## aidsami (16 أبريل 2012)

سلام

لقد أعدت رفع الملفاتت على eyes file

يجب تحميل الأجزاء كاملة:

The MINEX Mineral Catalogue.part1.rar - 3.8 MB
The MINEX Mineral Catalogue.part2.rar - 3.8 MB
The MINEX Mineral Catalogue.part3.rar - 2.2 MB


----------



## بابكريحى (18 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنى وعن من انتفع به خير الجزاء .اتمنى ان تستمر سلسة هذه البرامج .. انه برانامج كنت فى امس الحوجة له ..


----------



## بابكريحى (18 أبريل 2012)

اتمنى ان اجد برنامج لتصميم المناجم والمحاجر يكون فى متناول اليد وسهل الاستخدام


----------



## aidsami (18 أبريل 2012)

و فيك بركة أخي بابكر

من البرامج المتوفرة لتصميم المحاجر في منتدانا برنامج SURPAC 6.1.4

و يحوي على دروس حتى للمبتدئين.

من الرابط
هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/287237-اكبر-موسوعة-برامج-في-المنتديات-الهندسية-للجيولوجيين-والمعماريين-(منقول-للافادة)#ixzz1sQ4BII83

​ اكبر موسوعة برامج في المنتديات الهندسية للجيولوجيين والمعماريين
(منقول للافادة)
​


----------



## ابراهيم سيدي (26 أبريل 2012)

Merci Merci MerciMerciMerci MerciMerci MerciMerciMerci MerciMerciMerciMerci MerciMerciMerci MerciMerci MerciMerciMerci MerciMerciMerciMerci MerciMerci MerciMerciMerci MerciMerci MerciMerciMerciMerci MerciMerci MerciMerci MerciMerci MerciMerci MerciMerci MerciMerci bcp


----------



## aidsami (26 أبريل 2012)

Pas de quoi pas de quoi pas de quoi pas de quoi
pas de quoipas de quoipas de quoipas de quoi
pasde quoipasde quoipas de quoipas de quoi


----------



## silikamining (1 يوليو 2012)

*Dear Sir / Madam,*
*First of all we want to introduce our company; it is SILIKA MINING one of the biggest companies in Egypt.*
*We mainly produce silica sand from our own quarries with the highest quality with the least percentage of iron & competitive prices to all markets.*

*With the following requirements :*
*The quantity per month.*
*Spec of the product****
*The port of destination.****
* The packing term whether bulk or packing in 25 kg bags or 50 kg bags or jumbo bags .*
*The payment term.****
*So don't hesitate to contact u*

*Dalia Gaber Mostafa *
*Sales Dep. *
*Silika Mining co. *
*[email protected]*


----------



## Mustafa Ahmed (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*File Not Found*


----------



## aidsami (13 أكتوبر 2012)

Mustafa Ahmed قال:


> *File Not Found*



برامح وكتب في الجيولوجيا

من هنا
(بعد العد التنازلي اضغط على المستطيل الذي سيظهر في اعلى الصفحة الى اليمين)​


----------



## بابكريحى (14 أكتوبر 2012)

ارجو رفع الكتلوج مره اخرى لحوجتى الشيدة له


----------



## aidsami (16 أكتوبر 2012)

بابكريحى قال:


> ارجو رفع الكتلوج مره اخرى لحوجتى الشيدة له



طلبك تجده في

برامح وكتب في الجيولوجيا

من هنا
(بعد العد التنازلي اضغط على المستطيل الذي سيظهر في اعلى الصفحة الى اليمين)​


----------

